# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > مباحث عمومی کار با سخت افزارها، سنسورها و لوازم جانبی >  سوال در مورد rs232

## arastoahmadi

با سلام


دوستان من یه دستگاه دارم که با کابل rs232 به pc متصل شده است دوستان من میخام با یه برنامه ای بدونم کدوم یک از پین های این پورت مورد استفاده قرار گرفته است ، مثلا یه برنامه ای نصب کنم بهم اعلام کنه که پین های 2 و 3 و 5 مورد استفاده قرار گرفته ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید

----------

